# iTunes Match en 24Bits via Apple TV



## thefutureismylife (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

en lisant cet article : http://www.igen.fr/itunes/itunes-match-gere-mieux-les-fichiers-24-bits-85212, je viens d'apprendre qu'iTunes match pouvait transférer mes sons 24bits (par exemple acheté sur Qobuz) dans le nuage. 

Du coup question : est ce que l'Apple TV gère le son 24bits ? Car si j'utilise la section "Musique" en ce cas là je devrais pouvoir récupérer mes sons tel quel, non ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos remarques.


----------



## Jozofa (16 Novembre 2012)

Logiquement, puisque l'Apple TV gère la musique Itunes Match, il n'y a pas de raison, mais je t'avoue que je n'ai pas testé.


----------



## AOSTE (19 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
Apple TV gere les sons en 24bits.


----------

